

Ask YC: How many apps for the winter funding cycle have you received? - ryanwaggoner

In the application guidelines, it says there's a significant advantage to applying early. Just curious as to how many teams have taken advantage of that and already applied.
======
andujo
I submitted my YC app since Sep 7th. None of the links in the app has been
visited yet (including the website). I guess they received plenty of
applications.

------
marcamillion
I applied very early too...but I am not sure if they have visited - because I
also submitted the coming soon page here and I have a ton of California
traffic from that event :|

I also created a unique URL for them, but not sure how to track that in GA
separately.

~~~
andujo
Use bit.ly in order to create and track unique links

------
MK5
Applied last week. Wait & see :)

